# No 3g on non stock rom [vzw]



## joshuazick (Sep 17, 2011)

I haven't been able to use 3g on any custom rom ever since the sprint gingerbread leak. I been too lazy to get a logcat for it till now because I primarily use it on wifi. I have the 3g icon in the notification tray but nothing will load. I would appreciate any help. Currently running AOKP build 32.

pastebin.com/uvN4SbVe

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stpbby (Sep 1, 2011)

You may need to flash back to stock with Hemdall and flash a stock modem file as well. If I come across one I'll let you know.


----------



## stpbby (Sep 1, 2011)

> *Originally Posted by roadhero  *
> *DarkPal*,
> 
> has there been any new info regarding CDMA modems for VZW or USCC tabs from CDMA developers you contacted?​OK I have contacted SpaceMoose1 (wow! what a great guy!) and here is what he said as to the CDMA modems: For Verizon there exists the DJ11 (first version) modem, but it's unflashable due to the fact that the second version (EC02) is locked (or that is the general consensus as flashing a modem after the upgrade fails.) This means that offering a downloadable vzw modem is pointless as everyone with a vzw tab already has it and is unable to change it to anything else, accidentally or otherwise. Fortunately the EC02 modem seems to be backwards compatible for users that wish to downgrade back to DJ11.
> ...


http://forum.xda-dev...zw#post15940356

Reading the above thread, it sounds like maybe it's not your modem file. you should either be at EC02.

maybe flashing back to stock and starting from scratch. There is an option in the AOKP ROM under settings somewhere to activate the Tab, I remember coming across it on mine but my 3g seems to work no matter what ROM I put on it so I didnt mess with it.

I had alot of trouble at first getting mine to flash correctly then getting everything working correctly. Here is what I did to get it going.

1. Flash CWM 5.0.2.7 in heimdall -> put 'zImage' in the kernel(zImage) slot and 'recovery.bin' in the Recovery slot, press the start button to flash CWM to the tab.

2. boot to CWM by hold power + volume up

3. Wipe Data, Cache, and Dalvik

4. Flash JT's CM9 *Build 5* in CWM -> http://rootzwiki.com...-build9-0415x2/

5. Boot to JT's CM9 Build 5.

6. After i booted to cm9 b5 I was able to reboot to CWM and flash whatever ROM.

This may be worth a shot, but like I said, I never had 3g issues.

There's not really alot of development going on for the gtab 7 inch.


----------



## joshuazick (Sep 17, 2011)

Well... I was actually hoping it would be as easy as flashing a modem file. Thanks for looking. I've already heimdalled back to stock without that fixing it
>Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

